# Bass soon



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

New format here deserves a new post from me, since i havent done so yet.

One bass reported out of Forker River. They'll be at Graveling Point soon!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

that bass at forked river was caught at the NUC. power plant out flow. heard of a couple up the bay shallow


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Water temp was 46 today. Won't be long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

1st keeper has been taken from gp


----------

